# EG Maui



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Rode an EG Maui, 28 mph PAS (20 mph throttle), 48V, 500w Dapu rear-hub motor (reportedly made in Japan) for a short time. This bike accelerated to 25 mph as fast as any of the 10 or so 500w bikes that I've ridden. Was so impressed with it that when my friend visited from norcal I suggested that she purchase one, and she loves it. If I were looking for a commuter this would be at the top of my performance/price list. She plans to commute as well as ride it on dirt roads (trails?) at home.


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

Had to look it up.

Electric: EG Maui 500 EX 2017

Sure looks mean.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

My wife loves her RadPower cargo bike. 750W/20mph (PAS or throttle), and capable of carrying 350 pounds! She has ~340 miles on it in the first month we've owned it, because it makes hauling kids and gear 6 miles to soccer practice totally practical.

Best of all? $1600 *shipped* (and yes, it's got a decent Panasonic battery and a year warranty). At this rate I figure it'll have paid for itself in about a year just in gas/oil changes.

-Walt


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Walt, my friend has a RadRover e-fat bike and loves it; 750w, rear-hub motor and it's set for 28 mph (don't think he's had it over 25 yet). I was on a cyclocross bike drafting him against a stiff wind recently and his bike flew. Have heard nothing but excellent reviews about their products. Obviously the EG is a different animal. Wish I had an excuse for a cargo bike (little kids).


----------

